# Dr recommendation in Denver?



## sjde (May 6, 2010)

My doctor wants me to see an endocrinologist about my thyroid (Hashimoto's). Does someone have an opinion on Drs Osa, Rees-Jones, Lifschitz or McDermott? Thanks.

Sue


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

Don't personally know but you might find them at the site below, which list Thyroid Doctors nominated independently by thyroid patients. Scroll down to the "D" for Denver. You might find the doctors listed. Hope this helps a little.
http://www.thyroid-info.com/topdrs/colorado.htm

Good Luck!


----------



## sjde (May 6, 2010)

Thanks. I did find one of them. And two have been taken off the list, though you can't tell why.


----------

